# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Sam Gets Killed - Rumour

## callummc

According to the teletext page 118,the black widow will strike again and her next victim will be Sam,it looks like chrissy will become the next kathy bradford,lets face it she can give out that evil look,maybe EE is improving afterall.

----------


## Flozza

no sam's the best. i think that when babs comes back it will all get soughted out. NO sam  :Sad:  but i suppose she is leavin so this could b her exit lol

----------


## Alisha

I never liked Sam anyway and don't even get me started on Zoe.....

If this is true, I doubt she would succeed in killing her. Chrissie I do class as psychopathic and she does have that evil glare in her eyes though but I still love her, she is fab!

----------


## andromeda

Shes is a great character, but would she be capable of such a thing again? Would it be true to her character?

----------


## *xeni*

Yes, I think it would. She has already proved that she shows no mercy. I think she could well be able to kill again!

----------


## andromeda

Last time there was no intent though... this time there surely would be. Wouldn't that make a huge difference, or is she too far over the edge to care?

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Well, all i know is that I never liked Sam, always liked Chrissie and she SO has the power (mentally and physically)  and Chrissie could do it again....well, i hope she does

----------


## phils little sister

Nooo i like Sam  :Angry:

----------


## brenda1971

i thought that sam was staying in Eastenders now.

----------


## *xeni*

I would say there was pleanty of intent (pick up door stop, whack over head!) She is the most coniving, manipulating woman since Janine but more intelligent! She could bump anyone off!

----------


## andromeda

I don't see that as intent. More as an instinctive reaction. At that point she already thought he was dead so when somone suddenly grabs you it's instinctive to hit out.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Yeah, but thinking about it, i would have done the same. Like you said, it's instinct.

----------


## Alisha

> I don't see that as intent. More as an instinctive reaction. At that point she already thought he was dead so when somone suddenly grabs you it's instinctive to hit out.



I see what you're saying but I do believe that at that point Chrissie wanted him dead. I donât think that her intentions were to kill Den. She wanted to destroy him mentally and for him to endure all the pain that he has put her through. However when he grabbed her leg, he was already flat out with a big blow to his head. He was in no position to kill her. I can't help but think that the line 'you'll never get me out the Vic' was her way of ensuring that she could. It was murder point blank but I do agree that her actions were instinctive as well but I do believe the wanted him dead at the time.

As for Sam, I'm not entirely sure. There is no love lost between them but I just canât see Chrissie setting out to kill her. I guess we'll just have to see how this one plays out.

----------


## Blondie

> It was murder point blank but I do agree that her actions were instinctive as well but I do believe the wanted him dead at the time.
> 
> As for Sam, I'm not entirely sure. There is no love lost between them but I just canât see Chrissie setting out to kill her. I guess we'll just have to see how this one plays out.


I still can't decide if it was murder or not. The look of shock on her face after she'd bashed him on the head was enough to tell me that she never wanted him dead. She looked really horrified, and i agree that she acted on pure instinct.

But, Chrissie killing Sam, I can't really see that happening. I don't think she'd intentionally kill anyone, it's not really her style. She's more happy to play mind games I think than to physically hurt someomne (although admittedly we have seen evidence of this!).  I guess we'll have to wait and see...

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

that would be a cool exit for her. do you think she will put her next to den

----------


## Debs

i reallly dont think that she would be capable of killing again. i dont think she really meant to last time so why would she now??

----------


## Alisha

> I still can't decide if it was murder or not. The look of shock on her face after she'd bashed him on the head was enough to tell me that she never wanted him dead. She looked really horrified, and i agree that she acted on pure instinct.


Overall, I don't think that Chrissie wanted him dead but in that split second I do feel that she did. I think the look on her face after it was shock horror -the disbelief of what she had done and the repercussions for her actions. Chrissie didn't set out to physically hurt Den. I'm convinced of that much but I donât think of her actions as self-defence either. Zoe acted on self-defence to protect Chrissie. Chrissie on the other hand was in a position that she could get away. What she did was based on instinct. However I feel that this was her way of getting Den out of her life for good. The prosecution will have a field day over this one. Murder, manslaughter or self-defence? you decide!

----------


## Blondie

> Zoe acted on self-defence to protect Chrissie. Chrissie on the other hand was in a position that she could get away. What she did was based on instinct. However I feel that this was her way of getting Den out of her life for good. The prosecution will have a field day over this one. Murder, manslaughter or self-defence? you decide!


Would what Zoe did class as self defence? She was defending someone else, would that be classed as the same thing in court? The whole murder, manslaughter, self defence questions in regards to Chrissie baffle me a bit. I've never truely understood the difference between them all. Is self defence similar to manslaughter, and then murder is the unlawful killing of someone? What do you think Chrissie would plead?

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Rach33

None of them intended to murder Den they wanted to ruin him but not kill him Zoe was self-defence and so was Chrissie but it doesn't look good for any of them as they all covered up a crime not that the police would believe them mind if they had told the truth he got struck down twice while in a pub with three women who hated him after hours 

Murder- is cold blooded and pre-meditated 

Manslaughter- you killed them but did not plan it was a spur of the moment desision 

Self-defence- you never intended to kill anyone you tried to defend yourself
People who kill their abusive partner usually get off with seklf defense 

it's all very confusing 

Chrissie i think would plead self-defense or if that didn't work diminshed responsibilty where she was not in control of the situation she did not know what she was doing

----------


## andromeda

That's the key part about murder... pre-meditation. It's pretty clear Chrissie did not plan Den's death so therefore it can't truely be murder.

----------


## Alisha

> Would what Zoe did class as self defence? She was defending someone else, would that be classed as the same thing in court? The whole murder, manslaughter, self defence questions in regards to Chrissie baffle me a bit. I've never truely understood the difference between them all. Is self defence similar to manslaughter, and then murder is the unlawful killing of someone? What do you think Chrissie would plead?
> 
> Katie


Sorry,what I meant was Zoe was defending Chrissie. 'Self-defence' wasn't the right choice of wording. Den was physically hurting Chrissie so ZoÃ«âs actions were out of protection and therfore is in a far better position than Chrissie. However having said that all three of them are in it up to their necks.

Sam for example with her comments 'me and Zoe will walk away' sounds rather dim. Like hell they will. After all it may not have been them who did the deed but they helped Chrissie dispose the body and continued to lie instead of doing the logical thing by going to the police. Sam acts like she likes Zoe and is protecting her but in fact she is being very selfish and two faced in not telling her - instead she is using the information she has to get the Vic back. Hardly noble eh? She also told a pub full of people that she was with Chrissie on the night of Den's so-called departure. Zoe and Sam are both accessories to murder. They don't have much of an argument.

The whole manslaughter, murder, self-defence does have it's similarities but it will be very difficult to prove which one it was. I can image them in the end just blaming each other. They only have each others word. Sam has peanuts on Chrissie. She saw what she did but can she prove it? I don't think she can. As for Chrissie, I don't think she will plead guilty. Chrissie strikes me as a survivor and I doubt that prison is her style. She has a conscience but right now it doesn't seem that she will let it get the better of her. She is stronger than than although she may well crack under pressure in court.

----------


## Rach33

I totally agree and Chrissie has to live with the guilt of what's she done everyday that much is obvious and so will Zoe and Sam there were three people there three sets of fingerprints on the dog they are all implicated

----------


## Princess

That will be fab! I never liked Sam although I couldn't see Chrissie killing her on purpose. What will she do with the body this time? People are bound to notice that Sam's not around cos Phil and Peggy will be back by this time.

----------


## Blondie

> Murder- is cold blooded and pre-meditated 
> 
> Manslaughter- you killed them but did not plan it was a spur of the moment desision 
> 
> Self-defence- you never intended to kill anyone you tried to defend yourself
> People who kill their abusive partner usually get off with seklf defense 
> 
> it's all very confusing 
> 
> Chrissie i think would plead self-defense or if that didn't work diminshed responsibilty where she was not in control of the situation she did not know what she was doing


So diminished responsibility is another plea she could make? It's all so confusing. The fact that they've covered it up makes them all look guilty as sin. It could never be proved to be murder in court, I suppose they might find her guilty of manslaughter. I really can't decide if it was self defence, she didn't really need to defend herself from him, he was flat out on the floor. But then again, he had the strength to pull a fully grown woman to the ground, and then once she was on the floor he was still pulling at her leg. Mabey he could have really hurt her if she hadn't bashed him, but who knows? 

It will be really interesting to see how they all get their commupance, because lets face it, I can't think of anyone who has got away with anything scot free in soapland! We all know Michelle and (supposedly) Kim are leaving, so will Chrissie be left to carry the can? 

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> I totally agree and Chrissie has to live with the guilt of what's she done everyday that much is obvious


I agree

Chrissie has a hard front but underneath it all she isn't as tough as she likes to think. We are all human after all. I feel that if anything, the fact that Den's children (that she has a genuine fondness of) have lost their father at the hands of her is what will eat away at her the most. Thatâs something that will stay with her and never forget. 

If anyone can relate to her it's most likely going to be Dennis. Not only does he know how cruel and manipulative Den was but he also committed murder so he, of all people knows what it feels like to live with that guilt. If/when Sharon returns, I'm speculating she will have the biggest problem with Chrissie. Even though she and Den left on bad terms and despised the fact that he used her fertility against her it doesn't stop her from loving her dad. The horror of Chrissie killing him and then burying him without contacting her may well be too much for her. I can also imagine that Sharon herself will hold a lot of guilt considering her last words to him (just like she did all those years ago).

----------


## Alisha

> she didn't really need to defend herself from him, he was flat out on the floor. But then again, he had the strength to pull a fully grown woman to the ground, and then once she was on the floor he was still pulling at her leg. Mabey he could have really hurt her if she hadn't bashed him, but who knows? 
> 
> 
> Katie


Although he grabbed her leg, It didn't appear to me that he could physcially harm her to the extend that she may be killed. Chrissie falling over was more to do with her walking past his body and then all of a sudden him grabbing her leg. When Zoe hit him, she hit him hard that he fell to the floor and out cold. Considering that massive blow to the head it didn't seem that he could hurt her a great deal  :Ponder:  I'm a bit unsure now

----------


## Blondie

> I feel that if anything, the fact that Den's children (that she has a genuine fondness of) have lost their father at the hands of her is what will eat away at her the most. Thatâs something that will stay with her and never forget. 
> 
> If/when Sharon returns, I'm speculating she will have the biggest problem with Chrissie. Even though she and Den left on bad terms and despised the fact that he used her fertility against her it doesn't stop her from loving her dad.


I'm not sure. Obviously she'd be devastated if she learnt of Den's death, but i'm not sure of her feeling guilty about their parting terms. What Den did was pretty unforgivable. Using her infertility against her, and splitting her up from Dennis by use of lies is not something she'd forget in a hurry. I don't think Chrissie would have a greater problem with Sharon any more so than the others. They are all going to want an explanation for his absence, and i'm sure 'he's left me' won't cover it. Can't wait for Dennis' return, Chrissie will have to lie convincingly! 

Mabey Chrissie's commupance will be the guilt from taking their father away. EE might have her go gradually insane or something. Whatever they decide to do with this one will be interesting to say the least. 

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Blondie

> Although he grabbed her leg, It didn't appear to me that he could physcially harm her to the extend that she may be killed. Chrissie falling over was more to do with her walking past his body and then all of a sudden him grabbing her leg. When Zoe hit him, she hit him hard that he fell to the floor and out cold. Considering that massive blow to the head it didn't seem that he could hurt her a great deal  I'm a bit unsure now


Considering the massive blow to the head, any real life person would have stayed unconcious for a lot longer than he did, but of course, it isn't realistic. If he had the strength in him to talk, lift his head up and pull at Chrissie's leg then he would probably also have the strength to sit up, even with a bit of a headache  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  . Like I said though, it's impossible to predict what he could have managed to do, we can only speculate.

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> . Sam has peanuts on Chrissie. She saw what she did but can she prove it? I don't think she can.


You're right!!! Sam has peanuts on Chrissie.. If they all get caught now before anyone talks, Zoe believes she killed Den, Chrissie will say Zoe killed Den and Sam will be the only one saying it was Chrissie... Zoe and Sam will both go down for his killing too....

----------


## Alisha

> I'm not sure. Obviously she'd be devastated if she learnt of Den's death, but i'm not sure of her feeling guilty about their parting terms. What Den did was pretty unforgivable. Using her infertility against her, and splitting her up from Dennis by use of lies is not something she'd forget in a hurry. I don't think Chrissie would have a greater problem with Sharon any more so than the others. They are all going to want an explanation for his absence, and i'm sure 'he's left me' won't cover it. Can't wait for Dennis' return, Chrissie will have to lie convincingly! 
> 
> Mabey Chrissie's commupance will be the guilt from taking their father away. EE might have her go gradually insane or something. Whatever they decide to do with this one will be interesting to say the least. 
> 
> Katie



I donât think that Sharon will ever forgive Den for what he did -alive or dead but it's the way they parted. In her Sharon's eyes, her dad died with Sharon hating him. When he returned in 2003, she expressed that she wished she could rewind time and tell him that she didn't mean what she said if she could just have him back. What Den did was low and despicable but I do feel it's in Sharon's nature to feel guilty over it. Despite his enormous faults he loved her (very obsessively) and visa versa. I don't think she will forever blame herself though.  :Smile:  

As for Chrissie I can imagine all three of Den's children holding some sort of resentment for what she did but more so Sharon because she and Den had a very unique bond. When Sharon briefly returned in February she wasn't too pleased to be dragged back for nothing but to learn this may feel like the ultimate betrayal.

I like your thinking on the last point though. Guilt is something that she might have to endure. With Dennis around, it'll be a constant reminder (let alone living in the same place he's buried). Tracey Ann is a great actress. I have no doubt that she will do us proud in this one. I can't wait for Dennis to return either. I am missing him (and Sharon)  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> You're right!!! Sam has peanuts on Chrissie.. If they all get caught now before anyone talks, Zoe believes she killed Den, Chrissie will say Zoe killed Den and Sam will be the only one saying it was Chrissie... Zoe and Sam will both go down for his killing too....


I agree but I think the post mortem will reveal that Den had two blows to the head so they'll know that he was hit twice. However who did it- Chrissie or Sam? Zoe was upstairs but Sam was downstairs. The tables can easily be turned on her.....

----------


## andromeda

I do think Sam's in a much worse posisition that Zoe. Yep, Zoe believes she killed Den but Sam and Chrissie are the only two who've 'seen & talked' to Den since it's happened. That's where they've implicated themselves in a conspiracy.... major mistake.

----------


## Blondie

> I like your thinking on the last point though. Guilt is something that she might have to endure. With Dennis around, it'll be a constant reminder (let alone living in the same place he's buried). Tracey Ann is a great actress. I have no doubt that she will do us proud in this one. I can't wait for Dennis to return either. I am missing him (and Sharon)


She's a wonderful actress, and she's been given a really strong character to play. I mentioned before in a previous post about Chrissie and Dennis developing a kind of mother/son realtionship, or even just a really good friendship. How can that ever happen when Chrissie is lying through her back teeth? The pressure of him living in the same house as her, if that's where he ends up, will undoubtedly drive her round the bend. 

I agree about missing Dennis, there is a distinct lack of handsome males to gaze at in EE these days. Can't wait for his return, both to see what happens between him and Chrissie and for me to oggle at the screen   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> I mentioned before in a previous post about Chrissie and Dennis developing a kind of mother/son realtionship, or even just a really good friendship. How can that ever happen when Chrissie is lying through her back teeth? The pressure of him living in the same house as her, if that's where he ends up, will undoubtedly drive her round the bend. 
> 
> Katie


Yes he is indeed very attractve but I wont go into that otherwise I'll be here all night  :Lol:  

I think it's quite plausable for Dennis and Chrissie to develope a close bond and a great friendship but may be not mother and son. She is only 5 years older than him and about Sharon age. It wouldn't shock me if something happened between these two though. I don't think it should be we know how big ee are on 'taboo' storylines but I do think that him and Sharon were a match made.  :Smile:  

I like Dennis and Dot's relationship though. They have a strong mother and son bond. Dennis is the good version of Nick and Dot's the mother he never had. They have a great rapport.

However I don't feel that Dennis will hate Chrissie either. In time Dennis will forgive Chrissie for what she did and may well provide great support to her. If anyone can relate to what she is feeling, he can.  :Smile:

----------


## Blondie

> I think it's quite plausable for Dennis and Chrissie to develop a close bond and a great friendship but may be not mother and son. She is only 5 years older than him and about Sharon age. It wouldn't shock me if something happened between these two though. I don't think it should be we know how big ee are on 'taboo' storylines but I do think that him and Sharon were really good together.  
> 
> I like Dennis and Dot's relationship though. 
> 
> In time Dennis will forgive Chrissie for what she did and may well provide great support to her. If anyone can relate to what she is feeling, he can.


Is she only 5 years older than him? Mabey not mother and son then, they might be difficult roles to adapt to with such a small age gap. I started a thread a while ago questioning whether people thought the writers might put Chrissie and Dennis together as a couple. I think it's quite likely. As much as i'd rather see a close friendship develop, the EE writers never seem to have friendships between men and women, so i can see a relationship being more likely. Dennis and Dot's friendship is really sweet, I think that was a fantastic idea by the writers. 

I wonder if Chrissie will eventually confide in Dennis? If the guilt and the pressure become too much, she might need someone to turn to, do you think this could be Dennis?

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

APPARTENTLY 
Kim Metcalf will be leaving the show in the summer, but her final scences are to be aired in november............

----------


## Alisha

> As much as i'd rather see a close friendship develop, the EE writers never seem to have friendships between men and women, so i can see a relationship being more likely. Dennis and Dot's friendship is really sweet, I think that was a fantastic idea by the writers. 
> 
> I wonder if Chrissie will eventually confide in Dennis? If the guilt and the pressure become too much, she might need someone to turn to, do you think this could be Dennis?
> 
> Katie


If Chrissie and Dennis did become an item I can't imagine it being a long term thing. I can them being based on purely lust, comfort and find some mutual support in each other (both hurt, suffered at the hands of Den but most importantly this is her murdered husbandâs son. Also yet another partner in love with Sharon (in different way to Den though ;) )


A close friendship between them would be good though. I know what you mean about the gender thing though. In ee it doesnât appear possible for friends of the opposite sex to be friends and stay friends. It would be nice to see them get through this. I liked the scenes where they stakes out Tommyâs house and Dennis talked a little about his early years. There was some nice bonding going on there.

Subconsciously Chrissie is desperately seeking some to confide in. We all ready know this when she told Sam that she can only talk to her as she is the only one who really knows what happened. I doubt Chrissie will tell Dennis but if she is in an emotional state then who knows? However Iâm guessing that Zoe will mostly like confess to Dennis what happened as she is most unstable. I could be wrong though.

----------


## callummc

I think the 3 of them would have to go to prison if it all came out cos whether you call it murder,self defence,or manslaughter in the eyes of the law disposing of a body is allmost as serious as murder throw in a conspirosy charge and it's bye bye girls,by the wat the informations on tina bakers soap news page and we all know she's not allways right but on this occasion i think she is,well at least sam won't have to go to prison,she really is going to learn that little girls who play with matches get their fingers burnt,cos if you think about it if she hadn't organised the fire,then den wouldn't have spent chrissys money,and none of the aftermath might have never happened

----------


## Alisha

> if you think about it if she hadn't organised the fire,then den wouldn't have spent chrissys money,and none of the aftermath might have never happened


Absolutely

Sam was foolish to think that Den wouldn't be seeking revenge after she burned down Sharonâs club, destroyed her livelihood, almost killing his youngest daughter, not paying up for the insurance and still throwing her catty remarks around acting like she's part of the sopranos. When she lost everything, I didn't even feel sorry for her. It's a classic case of what goes around comes around and it will teach her about playing with the big boys. It's time she learned -she is not Phil! As for Zoe she wasn't forced into anything she didn't want to do. Her actions were out of pure selfishness and desperation. By not doing it -she would lose Dennis, by doing it -she would keep him. She had a choice. She was manipulated but anyone with half a brain would tell their boyfriendâs fella's father to stick it if they insinuated that they should sleep together. As for Sam's line 'that's more or less rape Zoe' phuleeese!

Ok.....I think I'm going slightly of topic now!

Back to murder.....the three of them won't get off lightly for this one. One way or another they will have to pay the penalty. The mere fact that they didn't report it to the police in that instant doesn't look good and indicates that they have something to hide. Interesting times ahead!

----------


## Layne

> According to the teletext page 118,the black widow will strike again and her next victim will be Sam,


This doesn't mean she will kill her, i mean think about it,
Zoe is a victim on chrissie really,
-Chrissie Confinced zoe to have an abortion
-Chrissie kept telling Zoe not to bring her and sam down, making her feel guilty
Chrissie had Zoe wrapped round her little finger!
Maybe this is what it mean by next victim????
Sam is a strong character, the way she found out that chrissie was coning her (when chrissie said she was going to spain)
It would be a great storyline, but i think it might ruin the Character Chrissie
Chrissie is sassy, independent, witty, classy i could go on, for her to kill sam would just be wrong!
I know she killed Den, but i don't think she meant to do it, i've been reading all your views on it and what all of you think but in the end Chrissie Loved Den, even after what he did, she wanted to hurt him, yes but not kill him!There was also hatred, but alot of Love.
She also has to live with what she did, and somehow i don't think she could cope if she killed Sam aswell and none of us want chrissie to go mad!

Luv ya all
Layne
x x x

----------


## Blondie

> If Chrissie and Dennis did become an item I can't imagine it being a long term thing. I can them being based on purely lust, comfort and find some mutual support in each other (both hurt, suffered at the hands of Den but most importantly this is her murdered husbandâs son. Also yet another partner in love with Sharon (in different way to Den though ;) )
> 
> I liked the scenes where they stakes out Tommyâs house and Dennis talked a little about his early years. There was some nice bonding going on there.
> 
> Subconsciously Chrissie is desperately seeking some to confide in.  However Iâm guessing that Zoe will mostly like confess to Dennis what happened. I could be wrong though.


Now that sounds possible, Zoe telling Dennis. In one of her highly emotional states she could well blurt it all out to him. Could lead to her exit. 

I agree that if Chrissie and Dennis became an item it would be purely based on comfort and lust. I don't suppose that's a bad thing, but again as i said i'd rather see a solid friendship between them, and that's unlikely if they get together. I missed the episodes where they were sat outisde Tommy's house. I think i was on holiday or something. That's kind of the only evidence we've seen of them being friends. Obviously Chrissie cares for all Den's children, she might feel the need to be super nice to Dennis when he returns to relieve some of her guilt. He will then obviously realise something isn't right, and start asking questions, could lead to Chrissie telling him. This could go on for ages though, I hope the writers don't drag things out like normal.

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Torrie

I can see Dennis being the downfall of the conspiracy in that someone (either Zoe or Chrissie) will say too much to him and he'll work it out.

But as for Dennis and Chrissie - Nigel Harman once said any scriptwriter who suggested they got together would be fired on the spot!

----------


## EE-fan

Vicki Bayard has confirmed that sam will be getting killed reported by UKSAYG
today
there will be three suspects 

1. Chrissie
2. Johnny
3. Zoe


Sam will get killed

Kim medalf put the idea in to Vicki Bayards head by saying " i dont want to return to the square although i will miss it but i really want to lead into a singing career after me placing a 2nd place in fame academy "

----------


## eastenders mad

i thought she is isn't getting killed but just leaving in a cab

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Wow, i never thought that would happen. I never really like Sam but i'm gonna miss her. I wonder who kills her. Maybe Zoe or Chrissie or even Johnny as you posted above. What has Johnny got against Sam? Maybe to get to Phil. Although that is cruel even for Johnny....

----------


## Alisha

Theres another thread about this somewhere.

I didn't know it was actually confirmed though.

How many deaths have ee exactly had this year?  :Ponder:  

I can't see Johnny or Zoe killing her at all. That leaves Chrissie but even I feel that she has it in herself to interntionaly murder her.

----------


## Jade

[QUOTE=Alisha]Theres another thread about this somewhere.[QUOTE]

Your right! I'll merge them as there is different informtion.

So if it looks a bit weird....

----------


## Claire

How can Zoe be a suspect  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  she is leaving in May and I can't see Johnny as a suspect either, Chrisse maybe  :Ponder:  cos Sam knows that she was the one that killed Den.

Anyway, I'll take this spoiler as just a rumour for now  :Smile:

----------


## Jade

I really dont think Zoe has it in her, I know she clobbered Den but it was an accident, I dont rhink she would have finished  him off if she knew he was still breathing.

Or they are going to turn it into a "Who Shot JR" style storyline like they did with Phil.

----------


## *JSW*

Well looking over this thread i'm over a very mixed opinion.

I'm sorry but I really don't see this storyline happening. i simpily don't see what the possible effect of this storyline would be. What could we see that hasn't been seen already. Den's death was non intentional remember. It was an accident and I don't see Chrissie commiting murder and killing again. I also don't see EE wanting to kill Sam off. If Grant were ever to return i'm almost certain they'd want to have Sam as part of the Mitchells.

The only way I could see this working is for Zoe to be arrested but where's the suspense. Also Johnny and Chrissie are staying in EE so what would happen to them when we find out who did it? Tempory jail or getting away with it, again?!!

There are far too many regularities for that to work IMO.

Anyway thats my take on it  :Smile:

----------


## Jade

I agree *JSW* but I dont think they can have a character like Sam leaving in the back of a cab it would be rubbish!

----------


## *JSW*

Hum but this sin't the way I see her going. There are too many irregularities and it would make EE look unprofesional. I do think Sam and Zoe's exit will inter-connect but i'm not seeing murder especially from Chrissie.

----------


## Jade

Yes.  As you said Chrisse is staying on but then I guess you can get away with murder.

I really hope they manage to think of something different for Zoe and Sams exit, I guess as you said it will be connected.

----------


## *JSW*

But getting away with murder is so-so over-rated and over done. It would be dull and undoubtedly under-mine Sam's exit....

Unrelated storylines would be good. 2 hopefully explosive storylines are better than 1!

----------


## Alisha

> But getting away with murder is so-so over-rated and over done. It would be dull and undoubtedly under-mine Sam's exit....



I see where you're comeing from but I may it could be a winner  :Searchme:   Not that I watch the soap but Richard Hilllman murder (in corrie) was one thier most sucessful plotlines...

I don't however think that Chrissie will end up killing Sam. Usually in this case they would either die or end up in prision. Chrissie is a likeable character and she has to stay but to get away with murder twice does sound a bit off.

----------


## *JSW*

It would briefly work but afterwards it wouldn't due to the complications. So the not-workings out do the workings!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Blondie

> I don't however think that Chrissie will end up killing Sam. Usually in this case they would either die or end up in prision. Chrissie is a likeable character and she has to stay but to get away with murder twice does sound a bit off.


After all the debating we've done today, i've hardly commented on the actual starting point! I also doubt that Chrissie will kill again, it really is not her style, and I don't think it's in her nature to be a cold blooded killer. But as I said before, nobody seems to get away with anything in soaps. I think Zoe may well be sent away to a mental institution! As for Sam... i'm not really bothered. I can't stand her, they've turned her into this bloody awful character in my opinion. 

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Yeah, it is. But i really can't see Chrissie in prison. Can you?

----------


## Jade

> But as I said before, nobody seems to get away with anything in soaps.


Dennis killed Dalton and has so far got away with it, also the kings covered up Paul Marsdons death, oh Jonny Alan killed Andy

----------


## *JSW*

Also with teletext as the only proper source and not even a national newspaper. I don't think its gonna happen without some more persuadeing (more plausibility a proper source  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Layne

Hiya everyone, iagree with everything that judejude and *JSW* have said, and i still go by what i said in my first reply to this thread (maybe apart from sam being a victim mentally)
And other thing Who is Vicki Bayard??
Thnkx 
Luv ya all
Layne
xxx


Have to go in a bit EE is on, maybe this week we might see chrissie and Jake

----------


## Blondie

Sorry, i'll re-phrase. People often don't get away with things in soap  :Smile:  They even sent Charlie Slater to prison!

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Jade

> Vicki Bayard has confirmed that sam will be getting killed reported by UKSAYG
> today
> there will be three suspects 
> 
> 1. Chrissie
> 2. Johnny
> 3. Zoe
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure who Vicki Bayards is either, can someone enlighten me?

----------


## *JSW*

Is she a soap psychic type person or a writer? Either aren't to be trusted IMO

----------


## di marco

> Vicki Bayard has confirmed that sam will be getting killed reported by UKSAYG
> today
> there will be three suspects 
> 
> 1. Chrissie
> 2. Johnny
> 3. Zoe
> 
> 
> ...


not meaning to sound rude, but do you actually know what youre talking about? in another thread (entitled "possible return") you say that someone you know works at the bbc and says that sam is to be killed. ok its the same so far. but then you go on to say that the suspects are either chrissie, sharon, or dennis. so are you saying that there are 5 suspects or that you dont actually know any more than the rest of us?
sorry if ive offended you, i didnt mean to, just wondered why the 2 posts were about the same thing but said different thats all

----------


## Abi

SAMS A GREAT CHARACTER. SHE SHOWS THAT NOT ONLY MEN CAN HAVE POWER OVER PEOPLE, AND THAT WOMEN CAN SURVIVE ON THEIR OWN IF NEEDS ME. SOME F THE BEST STORYLINES, SUCH AS WHO SHOT PHIL? AND DENS DEMISE, HAVE BEEN BASED AROUND HER AND HER FAMILY. i CAN'T HELP THINKING THOUGH THAT EE WILL NEVER BE THE SAME AGAIN. WITH PEGGY, PHIL AND POSSIBLY GRANT COMING BACK I THINK IT IS A STUPID TIME FOR HER TO LEAVE. ITS OBVIOUS THAT THEY ARE GOING TO GET BIG, STRONG STORIES, AND IF SAM LEAVES BEFORE THESE DEVELOP  THEN I THINK KIM WILL REGRET IT.

AS FOR HOW SHE LEAVES, I THINK MURDER IS A GREAT EXIT. AS SHE WAS INVOLOVED IN DENS MURDER, I THINK IT IS A GOOD IDEA FOR IT TO COME BACK TO HAUNT HER. HOWEVER, MAYBE IT WOULD BE BETTER IF IT WAS CHRISSY OR ZOE, EVEN THOUGH I DONT WANT THEM TO LEAVE

----------


## SoapWatcher

Peggy is one of the worst things on EE, kill her instead.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

:Ponder:  Nice.  :Ponder:

----------


## Layne

Still puzzled who is Vicki Bayard?????

----------


## Jade

Me too, I tried searching under that name on Google and it didnt come up with anything soap related.

----------


## di marco

:Confused:   yeh im wondering that! dont have a clue, anyone know?

----------


## Alisha

> I think Zoe may well be sent away to a mental institution! 
> 
> Katie


Sorry I just had to laugh at that  :Lol:  The sooner she goes the better as far as I'm concerned, along with Sam. Both are irritable and haven't warmed to either.

I doubt Chrissie will go down that road again. It seems too far fetched. We have already had the murder episodes and as brilliant as the Den death scenes were I don't want a repeat.

I'm more looking to how the truth about Den's death will be unravelled.  :Smile:

----------


## EE-fan

howcome my topic got cancelled and some guy renamed it and took over

----------


## Jade

I merged two threads together as they both said the same thing, I admit it was confusing but it didnt seam fair to all the people who had posted on either thread.

----------


## EE-fan

> Hiya everyone, iagree with everything that judejude and *JSW* have said, and i still go by what i said in my first reply to this thread (maybe apart from sam being a victim mentally)
> And other thing Who is Vicki Bayard??
> Thnkx 
> Luv ya all
> Layne
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vicki bayard is eastenders Script Writer

----------


## Jade

Thanks!!!! We've been trying to work that out for ages!

----------


## EE-fan

> not meaning to sound rude, but do you actually know what youre talking about? in another thread (entitled "possible return") you say that someone you know works at the bbc and says that sam is to be killed. ok its the same so far. but then you go on to say that the suspects are either chrissie, sharon, or dennis. so are you saying that there are 5 suspects or that you dont actually know any more than the rest of us?
> sorry if ive offended you, i didnt mean to, just wondered why the 2 posts were about the same thing but said different thats all



5 Suspects!
sharon
dennis 
vicki
johnny
chrissie

forgot to put the other suspects down?!

and i said someone i know because i thought if i mentioned there name they might get tracked down and sacked for revealing sams demise?


 sorry if i caused any confusion!!

----------


## di marco

> 5 Suspects!
> sharon
> dennis 
> vicki
> johnny
> chrissie
> 
> forgot to put the other suspects down?!
> 
> ...


i wasnt saying that you should have named the person, i was just trying to explain myself (something im not very good at!). right thanks for saying that you meant that there were 5 suspects. i wasnt saying you were lying or anything, just that the 2 posts contradicted each other, and sometimes people post fake spoilers so i was just checking to make sure i understood right. thanks for clearing it up   :Smile:

----------


## EE-fan

ok , 
   thank you for understanding

 i think Chrissie kills her

----------


## *JSW*

People can you understand that this is most likely fake and I suggest you don't listen to it  :Smile: 

Lookin from the source's this looks really shakey. particularly the latest bit about knowin gthe Script Editor Vicki something.

----------


## Jade

Going to leave this one open as there is another source for it (Teletext) other than this Vicki Bayard person.  Obviously if anyone wants to e-mail the BBC go ahead.

----------


## Meh

Until this is verified, its a rumour

----------


## Rach33

Chrissie will not kill Sam she couldn't not again she's struggling to deal with Den's death avoiding the cellar being nice to Sam if Chrissie wants rid of Sam she'll be cleverer than killing her and probably set her up or something but she won't kill her and as for Sam having anything on Chrissie that's bull all she has is a dog shaped doorstop covered in blood and three sets of fingerprints

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Yeah, thay can't prove it!!

----------


## angelblue

I dnt mind sam she is not that bad but why cant it be zoe so the door is firmly shut i dnt mind the actress she seems quiet nice and down to earth but her character is annoying?

----------


## Skits

hi all,  maybe danny will kill sam in a crime of passion and that's why him and jake are leaving.

----------


## Angeldelight

i hope if they do kill her off it's a good storyline not another WHO SHOT PHIL thing
maybe Chrissie and Jake kill her and then they have to run away together!! never guna happen i know but we can all dream

----------


## crazygirl

i hope they dont kill sam

----------


## Lisa321

Nah, I hope Sam doesn't get killed. But if she does, I don't think Chrissie would do it, Like 'Joel Beckett Lover' said, shed probably get someone to set her up or do it for her hehe. Sharon, Maybe but shes not coming back is she? And Vicki, I don't think someone like her could do it either. So im not sure about this one.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

What like Chrissie would hire a hitman from a long list of Dens contacts? tee hee

----------


## DennisRbabe

This could be true because she is set to leave this year  :Ponder:

----------


## uvegotmale2000

i dont know where u people get these rumours from because they are so untrue
kim medcalf who plays sam mitchell has signed for another year and this was confirmed when steve mcfadden was signed back to eastenders,and considering eastenders scripts are written 3 months in advance,this is a terrible rumour and  untrue

----------


## Jade

Well the source is teletext

----------


## Rory18

she leaves in november confirmed

----------


## di marco

> kim medcalf who plays sam mitchell has signed for another year and this was confirmed when steve mcfadden was signed back to eastenders


where has this been confirmed?

----------


## Rach33

My point exactly no newspaper no magazine has said anyhting of the kind as far as I know

----------


## *Roxy*

oh intresting

----------


## Tamzi

Ugotmale2000, where is your source? I think Sam would be good to keep especially with all the mitchell clan returning. Guess we will have to wait and see.

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

The only thing with this storyline is that it can only go so far if she starts murdering people which would mean eastenders would eventually have to lose chrissie who is a good character also she hasn't really proved herself to be that mentally hard over killing Den as she's often jumpy down the cellar.

----------


## callummc

Even a complete nutter would be jumpy down that celler if they new they'd commited a murder down there and could hear noises,ever been in a graveyard and heard noises it makes your immagination run away with you and makes you run like hell,

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

I try not to go to graveyards unless I really have to but I can definately say Ive never run like hell in one. She often over reacts when people mention his name and was not calm in the week after the killing again showing shes not mentally hard.

----------


## callummc

yes but like kathy bradford in the bill she could slowly be changing,after all den allways said she could turn that she could be dangerous and boy was he right.

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

Ywh I never thought of that I hope they don't go down this road but i suppose it would spice ee up.

----------


## callummc

actually i hope they do go down that road cos it would liven things up,plus like the old days the veiwers know whats going on but it takes for ever for anyone to catch on and even when someone does catch on no one will listen,like the bill are doing with gabriel at the moment,it sure holds your interest.

----------


## EastendersRox

I like the idea of Chrissie killing Sam (Tracy-Ann hinted that she may kill someone else and that the doorstop would live to strike another day) but that would result her leaving, and I don't want that.

----------


## callummc

Once she killed den we all knew deep down that chrissys days on ee were numbered,maybe she wants to leave in the next year or 2 cos if ee wanted to keep her and she wanted to stay,why not use zoey or sam to be the killer cos their both leaving this year anyway

----------


## kat 4 alfie

i think she would now if like sam thretened to tell the police that she killed den, because the police will already be suspitious of them because the police put on a serch party because phil tells peggy that den set him up so she goes over to the vic askin were den is and chrissy replies that den had left but the peggy says if she cant trace him then she will call the police    and odviously she does . so sam might get so over the rails with it all and starts thretening chrissy .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## EastendersRox

But she has no evidence any more, Chrssie's found the doorstop.

----------


## EastendersRox

But she has no evidence any more, Chrissie's found the doorstop.

----------


## willow

if she is on a spree there are a few people she could knock off as well as sam, i really can't stand her!!!! i'm not chrissies biggest fan but go girl!!! anyone that gets rid of that annoying cow is ok to me   :Thumbsup:

----------


## EastendersRox

Totally agree. Plz Chrissie, kill Sam (only don't get caught or leave in the process!).

----------


## callummc

there is 1 peice of evidence left and it's under the celler floor

----------


## EastendersRox

And it's rotting away....

----------


## callummc

yes but dna can tell the police,who he was,when he died and of what,that'd be enough to kock chrissy away for life

----------


## EastendersRox

I hope she doesn't get locked, though people say that his body will be discovered on Sharon's wedding and Chrissie gets arrested.

----------


## Bryan

i so am praying that chrissie kills sam, but here is another option:

Sam is feeling unloved and rejected, Peggy has come back and said that shes ashsmed at her for loosing the family home and buisnesses.

She tries it on with some male character, but is rejected. she hears from Pat that Janine's trial is coming up, and Ricky will be there, she goes to try and rekindle it, only to find Ricky has a new wife and a baby on the way

Sam runs home to her flat, glass of wine, tablets and looks at a photo albumn of her life, a tear sokes the page...

Minty checks to see how Sam is after hearing the fiasco at the trial, she is dead, a note says "no one loved me" an emotional Minty cradles her in his arms saying that he had always loved her,

mushy, and not half as good as brutally murdering the pafetic woman! LOL

----------


## Layne

> i so am praying that chrissie kills sam, but here is another option:
> 
> Sam is feeling unloved and rejected, Peggy has come back and said that shes ashsmed at her for loosing the family home and buisnesses.
> 
> She tries it on with some male character, but is rejected. she hears from Pat that Janine's trial is coming up, and Ricky will be there, she goes to try and rekindle it, only to find Ricky has a new wife and a baby on the way
> 
> Sam runs home to her flat, glass of wine, tablets and looks at a photo albumn of her life, a tear sokes the page...
> 
> Minty checks to see how Sam is after hearing the fiasco at the trial, she is dead, a note says "no one loved me" an emotional Minty cradles her in his arms saying that he had always loved her,
> ...


Very Good, please can you start writing some scripts and post them they will be very good!!!!

----------


## Bryan

i may do once my tests are over, enda june....

but my problem is i think as a whole, rather than little scnes i.e i write stroylines more than scripts if ay know what i mean...

going off topic i bit i am writing a soap opera of my own which i am going to really do good in order to send to the BBC

----------


## Layne

> i may do once my tests are over, enda june....
> 
> but my problem is i think as a whole, rather than little scnes i.e i write stroylines more than scripts if ay know what i mean...
> 
> going off topic i bit i am writing a soap opera of my own which i am going to really do good in order to send to the BBC


cool well post ya stories then!!
Maybe you could use us as guiene pigs for you soap opera thing!
If the peeps at BBC had sense they'd hire you now!
Can't wait for your sript-stories
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## Bryan

my first script for eastenders is on the script page for all who are interested

bondboffin

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i heard that chrissie kills sam AGES ago so maybe it is true.....

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> But she has no evidence any more, Chrssie's found the doorstop.


                     good point but she still knows were the body is and it will still have chrissys finger prints on ..... fair enough, it will have all 3 of there finger prints on but sam might just think that going to prison for something that she was involved in rather than living her life feelin sad and scared and ashamed for what she has kept to herself (or between her and chrissy).so there for she might threten chrissy that she will go to the police if she duznt fess up , and so chrissy kills her because she doesnt want to go to jail .

----------


## Angeldelight

but what you have to think of is Zoe's fingerprint's will be on the body too as she tried to pull him off Chrissie, plus Zoe's so vunerable right now if Chrissie was arressted for his murder she would confess...
and we don't know who it was who put the body in the ground, i can't see Chrissie managing to move him all by herself.
and if she killed Sam that would have to lead to her exit, becuase she'd have to get found out, no one would believe she's just ran away and it's not coming back so soon after Den....
plus Tracey-ann has all ready signed a new contract so she will be on screen's till Aprill 2006 yey yey yey yey

----------


## callummc

if the body is found well there's no way only zoey could go to prison,chrissy being the wife and sharing the pub would have to go,zoey might own up but chrissy would be charged with conspiicy,disposing of the body,also think of the witnesses who would come forward saying chrissy lied saying den had left it wouldn't take the police longto work things out

----------


## dddMac1

thought the door was been left open for Sam?

----------


## EastendersRox

I don't think so.

----------


## kat 4 alfie

yeah i know what you are saying but i did say all 3 of them    and knowing zoe she will probably not own up that chrissy knows as she is already feelin guilty bout killing her loved husband . and chrissy could say that she thought he had left and zoe told her that and zoe would not defend herself as i said she already feels guilty        im not saying it is going to happen of anything im just sayin that its a possibility.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I can't really imagine Chrissie killing Sam. I mean, at one point they were even friends. If it is true, I think it must be another 'accidental' murder like Den's because I don't see Chrissie as a cold blooded killer. Though I suppose Sam is the only person who actually saw Chrissie commit the murder, so Chrissie may get rid of Sam in the thought that then the police won't have any evidence on her. Though she will need an awfully good excuse for why the body is buried under her pub!!

----------


## Bryan

the amount of times ive heard thius rumour...it must be true!

----------


## uvegotmale2000

its been in "the sun" today that chrisse stiches sam up with dens murder once the body is found.sam is arrested at dennis and sharons wedding.the rumour of chrissie killing sam is totally untrue.plus also chrissie and sam both leave the soap in november.so they both wont be in it by christmas

----------


## eastenders mad

oh right sounds good part of that subject is in a diffrent post on the spolier board

----------


## di marco

yeh i read the part in the sun about sam getting arrested for dens murder but it didnt say whether she would be charged with it or not. reading a few different spoilers im thinking that chrissie will stitch sam up when the bodys found and sam will get arrested but chrissie wont. because of this, sam will grass on chrissie resulting in chrissie wanting revenge on sam. i think she might end up killing her, maybe on purpose or maybe accidently, but i think chrissie will go to jail when she leaves

----------


## Luna

Chrissie would be the best bet to kill sam i think

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah that will be good to see as she finale gets her revenage on Sam.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> yeh i read the part in the sun about sam getting arrested for dens murder but it didnt say whether she would be charged with it or not. reading a few different spoilers im thinking that chrissie will stitch sam up when the bodys found and sam will get arrested but chrissie wont. because of this, sam will grass on chrissie resulting in chrissie wanting revenge on sam. i think she might end up killing her, maybe on purpose or maybe accidently, but i think chrissie will go to jail when she leaves


I don't think that Chrissie will go to jail when she leaves because the door was left open for her return. If she got charged for murder, she would be in jail for a very long time, so would not be able to come back to Eastenders for ages.

----------


## Bryan

> I don't think that Chrissie will go to jail when she leaves because the door was left open for her return. If she got charged for murder, she would be in jail for a very long time, so would not be able to come back to Eastenders for ages.


she could appeal?? on the grounds that it was self defence???

----------


## Luna

> she could appeal?? on the grounds that it was self defence???


But she could still be jailed for not telling the police about the murder in the first place even if it was self defence!!!! And they would also charge her for hiding the body

----------


## squarelady

I hope she doesn't kill Sam! It would change the character completely. I want to see Chrissie and Kat working together to frame Sam and then Chrissie trying to make a run for it with Jake!

----------


## Bryan

> But she could still be jailed for not telling the police about the murder in the first place even if it was self defence!!!! And they would also charge her for hiding the body


that sentance wouldnt be that long tough, so could explain her abscene for a few years

----------


## Bryan

> I hope she doesn't kill Sam! It would change the character completely. I want to see Chrissie and Kat working together to frame Sam and then Chrissie trying to make a run for it with Jake!


why would kat help the woman who made her daughters life hell?

and as much as id like jakissie to stay together, i dont think joel is leaving the show is he???

----------


## squarelady

Well either Kat helps or Chrissie just frames Zoe too. She doesn't have much of a choice if she wants to keep her precious daughter out of prison.

Joel isn't leaving, he's back in three months for a while as far as we know. Because the Moon brothers were leaving I'm not too sure what's now happened with the contracts!  :Searchme:

----------


## Bryan

i know hes reyturnign in septemeber, what i was saying was i hadnt heard jole would be leaving, which means jake cant run away with chrissie if ya know what i mean

----------


## squarelady

Yer, I know. I was just saying I'm not sure when his contract runs out.

----------


## Bryan

> Yer, I know. I was just saying I'm not sure when his contract runs out.


does anyone know??? if so post on here so we can start planning our jakissie stories!!!

----------


## squarelady

I think it must be January because that's when he first appeared on screen.

----------


## di marco

> I don't think that Chrissie will go to jail when she leaves because the door was left open for her return. If she got charged for murder, she would be in jail for a very long time, so would not be able to come back to Eastenders for ages.


leaving the door open means they could come back in the future. if chrissie was in prison then she would be able to come back, it just means that she wont be killed off. i think a murder charge is about 20/25 yrs but if she was found guilty of manslaughter/accidental death/self defence then she wouldnt be in there for that long, so she could maybe come back in about 10 yrs time (i dont know that much about jail sentences so just going on times of what i know for other court cases, if anyone actually knows please correct me). i dont think that covering up and lying gets that long, a few yrs?

----------


## Tamzi

Someone said that Joel was staying for a short whiel. I cant remeber where I heard it
xxx

----------


## di marco

> I think it must be January because that's when he first appeared on screen.


yeh id think it would be til january too

----------


## callummc

she could be found to be a nutcase,plead guily under diminished resposibility,if the court accepts she's a crackpot then she'd be sent to the nuthouse and when this happens you are sent to the mental institution untill your shrik decides your better and no longer a risk to the public or anyone else and then your released into the big wild world ready to look for your next victim or to settle back into soceity if you really are cured but the oint is there's no sentence to serve as such you could be locked up for a year or till the day you die,you just have to prove your better

----------

